# FROGS + more FROGS //////////PICS



## ashman07 (Dec 18, 2007)

Just thought i would upload some pictures of some of my frogs, there is 18 in that tub.


----------



## Brettix (Dec 18, 2007)

They look great,did you breed them ?


----------



## ashman07 (Dec 18, 2007)

no i brought most of them as tadpoles


----------



## kakariki (Dec 18, 2007)

OOOH! They are so.........GREEN!!!!!! I just love em!!!


----------



## sigridshurte (Dec 19, 2007)

lol sooooo muny cute little frogs


----------



## noni (Dec 19, 2007)

quick! they're escaping lol

very sweet


----------



## warren63 (Dec 19, 2007)

Very nice !!


----------



## sigridshurte (Dec 19, 2007)

what kind of froga are they


----------



## WombleHerp (Dec 19, 2007)

ooh! pretty froggies 
i want some frogs 
they are gorgeous


Nat


----------



## Thumpage44 (Dec 19, 2007)

Haha they are wonderful! I bet they are noisy!?


----------



## ashman07 (Dec 19, 2007)

they are just green tree frogs, they are not noisey at all, they bearly make noise for more than a few seconds. That will change as they get older i am sure.


----------



## lizard_lover (Dec 19, 2007)

i think you might need a bigger enclosure


----------



## theduclos (Dec 19, 2007)

man i love gtf's


----------



## ashman07 (Dec 19, 2007)

lol that is definantly not there enclosure, i was just cleaning out there enclosure and took pics of them in there holding tubs.


----------



## lizard_lover (Dec 19, 2007)

are you going to put them all in a massive 1


----------



## GraftonChic (Dec 19, 2007)

cuties


----------



## ashman07 (Dec 19, 2007)

they r in a massive one


----------



## WombleHerp (Dec 19, 2007)

how often do you feed them? is it reccomended to put females with females or does it matter at all what sex goes together? do they pick on each other together? do you feed them all together? sorry bout the Qs, but i really want some froggies


----------



## ashman07 (Dec 19, 2007)

Well i have never had a problem with them fighting or anything, andonce i tried to feed one of them a dead baby frog and they ate it and spat it bacck out, not that i would risk putting smaller ones with bigger ones. I feed them all togeathe and probebly once big feed a week but i throw moths and thing in there if i find them around the house.


----------



## katey (Dec 19, 2007)

Oh my goodness - that is one of the cutest pics ever.... they are beautiful!


----------



## meshe1969 (Dec 20, 2007)

herpsrule said:


> how often do you feed them? is it reccomended to put females with females or does it matter at all what sex goes together? do they pick on each other together? do you feed them all together? sorry bout the Qs, but i really want some froggies



New morphs and Juvies should have food available at all times, Adults 2-3 feeds a week. No problems with mixing sex's, and all will get on fine. Sometimes if they are feeding together they may miss the food and get another frog by accident but they will separate when they finally realize.


Care sheets:

http://frogs.org.au/community/viewtopic.php?t=751&sid=1183bcd40e370724f705dabac2d84bfe


----------



## WombleHerp (Dec 20, 2007)

thats awesome thanks meshe 



nAT


----------



## ashman07 (Dec 20, 2007)

None of them ever miss a feed because i feed each frog by hand so they get at least 2-3 crickets each and then i just throw the rest in there and who ever gets it gets it. But as i said they get food through out the week just not a main meal its only moths that i catch around the house. I will post some pictures of the tank on Monday.


----------



## Brettix (Dec 21, 2007)

So how old would these guys be ?
as i have just bought 3 there only 3cm big and wondering how fast they grow ?


----------



## ashman07 (Dec 26, 2007)

The 2 biggest ones are about 7 months old and the rest are younger and from different spawns, I brought most of them as tadpoles. I will be posting a picture of the enclosure so sit tight.


----------



## Krystal (Dec 26, 2007)

They are so cute! I want frogs as well! Where do you get tadpoles from?


----------



## ashman07 (Dec 26, 2007)

I got them off a breeder


----------



## ashman07 (Dec 26, 2007)

Here is an UNFINISHED tank i set up for someone recently. I set them up and sell them with frogs.
It is off course not completed in the pic, it ended up having huge peice of drift wood across the front, gravel and large rocks in the water section. I am going there to test the water after new years so will have to take a picture of the finished set up then.


----------



## Ristof (Dec 27, 2007)

what size is that enclosure
I have a 45cm square enclosure with geckos in it the same as the one in the pic.

In a couple of years if we don't have the geckos anymore and my wife gets me to get a license then we will most likely be getting gtf.

How many would fit in a 45cm square enclosure


----------



## lil_ben (Dec 27, 2007)

Very cool i would love to get some. but it nsw we have to get another license so i couldnt be botherd


----------



## auroragirl74 (Dec 27, 2007)

awwwww ur froggies are so cute. i want to get a couple now!!!! Ur tank st up looks great, i just finished setting a tank up for our python, its amazing wat ya can do to make tanks look great.
all the best for the new year


----------



## ashman07 (Dec 28, 2007)

I would say you could keep a whole heep of little frogs in that size tank, but i wouldn't recomend any more than 3-4 adults in it.


----------



## Ristof (Dec 28, 2007)

Seeing that little ones grow into adults then 3-4
Thanks for that


----------



## Ristof (Dec 28, 2007)

One other thing - the backings that are in these cages, are they right to be under the water


----------



## ashman07 (Dec 28, 2007)

well i have never had a problem with part of the background being under water. 
I spose it may fade a little but thats not really a problem


----------

